# Door Security on Pioneer Monet



## creggers (Sep 5, 2011)

We are trying to find a security door lock for our Monet, but the Milenco & Fiamma ones are not suitable as we do not have sufficient space around the door frame to accomodate the support plates. Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

A French one by IMC Creations, I'm just about to order one from Anchor Point Motorhomes in Ireland as he has just a new shipment in. More expensive at €120 than Fiamma/Milenco but better quality and it only needs a small gap around the frame to fit.

An Irish member on here, Yaxley, has one and he is very pleased with it.

IMC-Creations website

Kev


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*2 types*

fiamma make 2 types of fixing 1 involves a frame fixing that is "L" shaped and goes into the narrow door gap the other type which we have fitted is fitted by 2 bolts which go through the van wall and attach to a covered plate on the other side. both use the same swinging cover which in our case swings over the existing lock just info in case u havnt come across both types


----------

